
Show HN: New Way to Discover More Music - thefifthprint
https://thefifthprint.com/pages/discovermorejams
======
thefifthprint
Hi everyone! I'm Zach, I'm 16 years old and I created The Fifth Print which is
a t-shirt shop based on music. I've always thought that music plays a crazy
important role in our lives and has the power to make us more productive and
happy among other things. It has the power to change lives and unite
communities.

So, I decided to create a weekly email digest where each edition has a couple
of songs representing a different genre (example: one from rock, rap,
alternative/indie, and pop). And also a reader submitted one. Lastly it'd also
include a profile of an artist so you can find out why their sound is their
sound and a music video since I believe that music videos have the power to
greatly enhance a song.

I'd love for this little project of mine to become a great way for everyone to
discover new music and explore different genres and find new artists. I'd love
to get your feedback on it! Tweet at me @zach_cmiel for suggestions or
questions or if you just want to talk music. I'd love to chat! Hope you guys
enjoy it and discover more jams!

